# Mac Villains, Urban Decay, Dior and YSLHaul



## NeonMakeup2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Urban Decay
*Jackpot 24/7 Glide On Eye Pencils
*500 Point Hi-Fi Set
*BOS NYC


http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773787.JPG


Dior Ready to Glow #649
YSL 5 Colour Harmony For Eyes - 6 Garden of Eden 

http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773788.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773789.JPG


Mac Villains​ 

http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773790.JPG​





Lipsticks


*Evil Queen Toxic Tale


*Maleficent Violetta


*Cruella Innocents, Beware!​


http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773791.JPG​



LipGlass​

*Evil Queen Strange Potion


*Cruella Devillishly Stylish​


LipGlee


*Dr. Facilier Resort Life​


http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773795.JPG​



Eye Shadows​


*Evil Queen Her Alter Image


*Cruella De-Vill


*Cruella Sweet Joy​


Mineralize Eye Shadow


*Maleficent My Dark Magic


*Maleficent She Who Dares​



http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773796.JPG​





Nail Polish​

*Maleficent Formidable!


*Maleficent Bad Fairy


*Maleficent Mean & Green​


http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773797.JPG​



Blush​

*Evil Queen Bite of an Apple


*Cruella Darkly My Dear​


http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773813.JPG​
​


​


Beauty Powders​

*Cruella Her Own Devices


*Evil Queen Oh So Fair


*Maleficent Briar Rose​



http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773799.JPG​




﻿Magically Cool Liquid Powder​


*Dr. Facilier Truth & Light​


http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1773800.JPG​
​
​


​


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry I am a noob still and I am not sure how the pics show up!


----------



## Miaow (Oct 3, 2010)

People can click on the links to see the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fantastic haul - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome haul! i love bit of an apple!


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, you really cleaned up at VV!  Fyi, if you put (IMG) at the beginning and (/IMG) at the end of the picture URL, it will actually paste as a picture into your post.  Except use square brackets [ ... ] instead of the round ones.


----------



## resin (Oct 8, 2010)

very cool!! you got a lot of super amazing goodies :]


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 8, 2010)

You got a lot of nice stuff, congrats


----------

